# Verlorenes Spiel ;)



## Pascal3366 (8. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Community, ich hoffe dass ich hier richtig bin. Ich hatte mir in letzter Zeit Gedanken über Spiele gemacht die ich früher mal gespielt habe. Ich suche ein Browsergame. Das war so ein komisches Spiel wo irgendwie immer eine U-Bahn fuhr und da war immer irgendwas drinn...xD nunja und dann war da noch son Raum mit einer Gummizelle und eine Art Zahnarztraum... und dann stand da plötzlich so ein Mann mit einem Fernseher als Kopf mitten im Saal, ich hoffe dass irgendjemand das kennt xD Ich bezweifle es zwar aber nungut ich meine es war auf spielaffe.de leider ist dass schon ein paar Jahre her und deswegen suche ich es jetzt auch  Ich hoffe auf Antworten     Mit freundlichen Grüßen    Pascal3366

Edit Thema hat sich erledigt xD
es heisst Synapsis


----------

